# It's hopper time!



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

As mentioned in the Yellowstone thread, it's hoppper time. I have a box of them I never get to use in AK, but it was fun to time a Utah trip while they were out. Back to fishing beads and hunting Moose.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Hoppers have been good lately! Here is a couple from Saturday.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't figure out how to upload 2 pictures with my phone so here is another one.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice! I love me some hopper action. 

What hopper patterns are y'alls favorites? I know a few guys love the Al's Hair Hopper, and the Chernobyl hopper is getting pretty popular these days as well.


----------

